# לפשפש, פשפוש



## airelibre

Is this word (rummage) commonly used as a euphemism for going to the toilet? This is how I heard it used on a television programme. Someone also called the bathroom a פשפושייה.


----------



## arielipi

Not rare, not common; if you use it in that context everone will know what you mean, but some socials will think of you as #אנשים עילאיים ומתנשאים


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> Not rare, not common; if you use it in that context everone will know what you mean, but some socials will think of you as #אנשים עילאיים ומתנשאים



Ok thank you, I did in fact pick up on this during the programme: I think the פשפושייה comment was a joke at the expense of the "אישה עילאית ומתנשאת".


----------



## arielipi

With a SHURUQ ON THE VAV!!!


!


----------



## origumi

Actually לפשפש can be used for "number one", especially with kids. Pronounced me*p*ashpeshim (vs. me*f*ashpeshim = rummaging). This verb is built on the word "peesh" ("pish") which can mean "pee" (noun) in children slang (or more precisely, mothers to young children), and the verb can be lepashpesh.


----------



## arielipi

and the verb can be lepashpesh.
that is not a verb! :O


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> and the verb can be lepashpesh.
> that is not a verb! :O


מקור נטוי .שם הפועל. infinitive construct.


----------



## airelibre

Ok thank you.

and I don't understand arielipi's comment about shuruq on the vav.


----------



## arielipi

https://www.facebook.com/SuperiorPeople 
see the about.


----------



## airelibre

I see 
10 10 10 10


----------

